# make him stop hurtin ghis nose



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

latley me and my boyfriend have been working alot more and instead of 4-5 hours in the kennel its been 8 and zero has been making his nose bleed and his lip also i think its from sniffing or pushing the bottom of the kennel to get out. He has really high anxiety and im trying to take them to work as much as possible but does anyone have tips on how to stop him from this? show i lock him up and clicker if he doest hurt himself? poor thing i feel horrible!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

How old is Zero?

Have you tried giving him a frozen kong with treats? Made sure he's REALLY tired before putting him in the crate? Crated him while you're at home?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

he just turned 2 and i have not tried frozen treats. and i leave really early so i might have to get up earlier to make sure hes tired. he usually isnt. and we crate him while we are home and hes fine with it. i think its just the longer period of time bugs him


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sure, he's used to being crated for a certain period of time and now it's changing. Jazzy's been crate trained since 9 weeks old and loves her crate, but if I crate her at night and go out she gets upset because it's not normal. It's obviously not the crate itself which is bugging him

I'd do a brisk walk before crating in the morning and a kong to help keep his mind focused for a while. He'll probably adjust to the new schedule soon enough

Otherwise if you trust him try leaving him out of the crate with a few special toys and treats


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah im going to have to try that, i trust him leaving him out, he just scratches up his lip rubbing on the front door to get out. i video taped him one day to see what he did, and he usually just sleeps, but i think he just doent like being away form me or my BF


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wait, is he crated when you're gone or left out in the house? Now I'm confused

So he hurts himself whether he's in the crate or out in the house?

That sounds like major SA, exercise will help and you can try several kongs frozen with food in them along with toys like puzzle boxes to keep his mind busy but if he's that bad I'd try a trainer who has experience dealing with SA


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Actually, if he was fine when you were gone for a lesser amount of time and this is a new behavior with the longer time then it isn't conventional separation anxiety. A dog with true SA panics whether you are gone for 3 minutes or 8 hours. 

There is a little booklet by Patricia McConnell called, "I'll Be Home Soon" that helps you figure out whether your dog has true SA and, if so, how to counter-condition the dog out of it. 

In the meantime, I would take seriously the recommendations for upping his overall exercise, both mental and physical. Get up early, do a short, challenging training session and then 30 minutes of really good exercise like running, power walking, ball chasing or a mix of all of that and whatever else you and he like to do together. 

Also, do leave him something to do while you're gone like a frozen kong or a treat ball or something exciting that lasts a while.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

we go back and forth of leaving him in his kennal and no matter what his nose is red and raw.. thanks for the info! ill deff work on wearing him out more


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Alot of good suggestions in this thread.

I'm sure you have already checked...BUT double check and make sure there are no snags, sharp edges, etc. in the crate that he might casually be bumping. Long shot, but worth the extra inspection.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah i will check into that too.. when he was a puppy he bent part of his kennel while he was shewing it. so it might be hitting him


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

here is his lip after today. i let him free roam the house and he had plenty of toys with food in them to keep him busy and a few bones. im starting to get worried i wont be able to get im to stop. i even walked him this morning.


----------

